#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Is mijn QSC MX1500A versterker nog betrouwbaar ?

## Break the silence

Hi,

Tijdens het schoonmaken van mijn goeie oude MX1500A versterkers zag ik dit.
Ik ken helemaal niets van elektronica, dus ik weet ook niet precies hoe die blauwe dingen heten (elco's ?), maar 2 ervan zien er niet gezond uit. Ik heb nog een 2de versterker, en daar zijn er 4 die iets gelijkaardigs vertonen.

De versterkers lijken er in elk geval geen last van te hebben , of toch niet merkbaar.

Is dit iets waar ik me zorgen over moet maken ? Moet de versterker na jaren trouwe dienst de prullenbak in ?

Alvast bedankt !

Groetjes,
Nico

----------


## Aart Rietveld

De blauwe dingen zijn inderdaad elco's. Deze onderdelen zijn over het algemeen de snelst "slijtende" onderdelen in vrijwel alle elektronische apparaten.

Een gekwalificeerde reparateur kan deze vervangen. En als hij toch bezig is kan hij beter gelijk alle voedings-elco's vervangen, de anderen zullen ook niet heel erg best meer zijn.

----------


## Break the silence

Is zo'n reparatie duur ? Het zijn al oude toestellen, dus misschien is een nieuwe versterker dan een betere optie ?

----------


## PvG

> Is zo'n reparatie duur ? Het zijn al oude toestellen, dus misschien is een nieuwe versterker dan een betere optie ?



Ca 7 euro per stuk + ca 1 uur arbeid.
In welke regio woon je?

----------


## Break the silence

> Ca 7 euro per stuk + ca 1 uur arbeid.
> In welke regio woon je?



In Mol, Belgïe...

----------


## PvG

> In Mol, Belgïe...



Kun je ze een keer naar Rijen brengen (tussen Tilburg en Breda)?

----------


## Break the silence

> Kun je ze een keer naar Rijen brengen (tussen Tilburg en Breda)?



Ik heb je een PM gestuurd

----------

